# New restrictions



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Many communities are tightening their restrictions. For those in Valencia all bars etc close at 5.00pm and curfew brought forward to 10.00pm. 
I imagine things are going to get worse as in UK with possible closure of schools etc as the contagion levels start to grow. What is very worrying is that in the last 10 days only 800.000 vaccinations have been done. Lack of staff ,delays, equipment, disposal are proving to be big logistical problems meaning that the idea of mass vaccination for herd immunity could take much longer than people think.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

kaipa said:


> Many communities are tightening their restrictions. For those in Valencia all bars etc close at 5.00pm and curfew brought forward to 10.00pm.
> I imagine things are going to get worse as in UK with possible closure of schools etc as the contagion levels start to grow. What is very worrying is that in the last 10 days only 800.000 vaccinations have been done. Lack of staff ,delays, equipment, disposal are proving to be big logistical problems meaning that the idea of mass vaccination for herd immunity could take much longer than people think.


Are you referring to Spain or UK? Doesn't sound so good in Spain according to this. No detail of overall numbers though. France has only vaccinated 500. People in my West Sussex are receiving their 2nd dose this week.









Spain's vaccination campaign falters in 1st week


In Madrid, only 6% of available vaccines were administered; in Catalonia, just 13%, show regional data - Anadolu Agency




www.aa.com.tr


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

kaipa said:


> Many communities are tightening their restrictions. For those in Valencia all bars etc close at 5.00pm and curfew brought forward to 10.00pm.
> I imagine things are going to get worse as in UK with possible closure of schools etc as the contagion levels start to grow. What is very worrying is that in the last 10 days only 800.000 vaccinations have been done. Lack of staff ,delays, equipment, disposal are proving to be big logistical problems meaning that the idea of mass vaccination for herd immunity could take much longer than people think.


Agreed. Even though Asturias has some of the best Covid statistics in Spain, the rumors are that we are going to have another lockdown. I think everyone is expecting the statistics to greatly worsen after the holidays are over.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I can't see how Spain can avoid it given that the new variant is here. Already the Xmas numbers are coming in and next week will be New Year numbers. Everyday it grows which means we can only be weeks away from severe strain on hospitals again. The problem is it's hard for the national government to act quickly enough as the political factions will prefer to drag the country to the point of catastrophe than try and unify for the 6 months the country will need to have any chance of surviving. For the first time I feel that the UK has bitten the bullet and done what it should but that for Spain that might not happen


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I see the Spanish Defence Minister has suggested today that the military should be used to help with administering the vaccine, and that wouldn't be a bad idea in my opinion. The campaign so far looks to have been very patchy with Asturias having used 83% of the vaccine doses delivered to their region, but Madrid only 6% which is woeful. I also saw reports that Sanidad have discounted giving the second dose of the vaccine more than 42 days after the first (and that's in line with advice from the EMA), as has been mooted in other quarters in order to speed up the number of people gettiing a first dose. As both Pfizer and Astra Zeneca have said publicly that they have no evidence to support the premise that the vaccine would still be effective if a longer gap were left between doses, personally I think that's the right decision (although as I understand it the European countries haven't ordered the Astra Zeneca vaccine, they are currently waiting for the Moderna one to be approved by the EMA which may happen tomorrow).


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

I don't think lockdowns work, I could have lived with the Spain one. I read a while ago that the Moderna one was only being supplied to America initially but It could have been wrong?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I see Ayuso is contracting the red cross to try and speed up things but seeing as she spends everyday trying to find another reason to blame Sanchez it's no doubt just another piece of unnecessary political theatre


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Isobella said:


> I don't think lockdowns work, I could have lived with the Spain one. I read a while ago that the Moderna one was only being supplied to America initially but It could have been wrong?



Not sure what you mean by Lockdowns don't work. They dont work for the economy but they work for Hospitals and therefore save lives. Even Sweden admits it made a mistake with its anti-lockdown policy.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Isobella said:


> I don't think lockdowns work, I could have lived with the Spain one. I read a while ago that the Moderna one was only being supplied to America initially but It could have been wrong?


I didn't enjoy the initial Spanish lockdown when we weren't even allowed to leave the house to exercise for more than two months. The more recent restrictions have been much more bearable.

I read somewhere recently (but can't find it now) that an agreement had been signed for the Moderna vaccine to be manufactured in France to supply European orders.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Isobella said:


> Are you referring to Spain or UK?


Hahaha! I thought this was exactly what you didn't like, asking which country people were referring to? Remember? You thought it was an insult or a dig at someone if they were asked which country they were referring to, although you never explained why.
Ah well seems that you've given the OK to do that now.
Great.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I see Ayuso is contracting the red cross to try and speed up things but seeing as she spends everyday trying to find another reason to blame Sanchez it's no doubt just another piece of unnecessary political theatre


On the news yesterday (TVE) it said that some CCAAs have used, I think it was 65% of the vaccines that they've been given (Galicia for example), and Madrid has only used 6%, but Ayuso is blaming the government for the lack of vaccinations being done and is asking for more. They are only interested in the politics and their own agenda.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> I see the Spanish Defence Minister has suggested today that the military should be used to help with administering the vaccine, and that wouldn't be a bad idea in my opinion. The campaign so far looks to have been very patchy with Asturias having used 83% of the vaccine doses delivered to their region, but Madrid only 6% which is woeful. I also saw reports that Sanidad have discounted giving the second dose of the vaccine more than 42 days after the first (and that's in line with advice from the EMA), as has been mooted in other quarters in order to speed up the number of people gettiing a first dose. As both Pfizer and Astra Zeneca have said publicly that they have no evidence to support the premise that the vaccine would still be effective if a longer gap were left between doses, personally I think that's the right decision (although as I understand it the European countries haven't ordered the Astra Zeneca vaccine, they are currently waiting for the Moderna one to be approved by the EMA which may happen tomorrow).


Sorry, didn't see your post before posting similar info.
Another problem seems to be not so much the new UK strain which of course is already in Spain, but the South African one which may not be covered in the vaccines that are being rolled out


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

timwip said:


> Agreed. Even though Asturias has some of the best Covid statistics in Spain, the rumors are that we are going to have another lockdown. I think everyone is expecting the statistics to greatly worsen after the holidays are over.


It seems to be pretty inevitable that there will be another lockdown end of Jan/ beginning of Feb in *Spain* and in many other countries I imagine, what with the Christmas period not being well controlled at all and the new UK strain having travelled over the borders already and the South African one no doubt on its way...
Speaking of Asturias, anyone know anything about *Williams*?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kaipa said:


> I can't see how Spain can avoid it given that the new variant is here. Already the Xmas numbers are coming in and next week will be New Year numbers. Everyday it grows which means we can only be weeks away from severe strain on hospitals again. The problem is it's hard for the national government to act quickly enough as the political factions will prefer to drag the country to the point of catastrophe than try and unify for the 6 months the country will need to have any chance of surviving. For the first time I feel that the UK has bitten the bullet and done what it should but that for Spain that might not happen


I also agree that it's the first time that I feel the UK has bitten the bullet and about fricking time with the figures that are coming out of the country daily!


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hahaha! I thought this was exactly what you didn't like, asking which country people were referring to? Remember? You thought it was an insult or a dig at someone if they were asked which country they were referring to, although you never explained why.
> Ah well seems that you've given the OK to do that now.
> Great.


Yeah, let ‘s go of on tangent with your petty grievances, really useful🥱

we shall soon be into another Eurovision contest of who has vaccinated the most. Yawn.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I also agree that it's the first time that I feel the UK has bitten the bullet and about fricking time with the figures that are coming out of the country daily!


Im with you on this. As much as I don't wsnt another lockdown as it will mean both me and my hubby are on erte, its whats needed so id do it, and as much as i praise spain continually and am proud to be here for so many years, and as much as i hate bojo, this time hes done whats needed and spain should grow a pair of balls and follow suit.

Valencia today bringing forward the toque de queda by one hour is absolutely pathetic and won't change anything... Just lead to longer and harder consequences

Rant over. Love you spain really!


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

kaipa said:


> Many communities are tightening their restrictions. For those in Valencia all bars etc close at 5.00pm and curfew brought forward to 10.00pm.
> I imagine things are going to get worse as in UK with possible closure of schools etc as the contagion levels start to grow. What is very worrying is that in the last 10 days only 800.000 vaccinations have been done. Lack of staff ,delays, equipment, disposal are proving to be big logistical problems meaning that the idea of mass vaccination for herd immunity could take much longer than people think.


800,000 vaccinations in Spain? That would be more than any other EU country AFAIK. I'm pretty sure it's less than that,


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Where can we find regional statistics for vaccinations.?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

A lengthy in depth article








The EU’s coronavirus vaccine blame game. Why so slow?


The European Commission is being blamed for the slow rollout of jabs across the bloc.




www.politico.eu


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> Where can we find regional statistics for vaccinations.?


Here you go
As some Spanish regions roll out Covid vaccine at high speed, others lag behind
From 5th of Jan referring I suppose to the 4th of Jan.
Way to go Asturias!
Incredible info from this article...
_...the number of personnel working on the campaign. In *Madrid*, 46 teams of two nursing staff have been set up – a *total of 92 people*, plus 22 in training. In Catalonia, there are 500 nurses who have volunteered to administer the vaccine, and in *Andalusia there are 500 working full time on it.*

Based on the regions that have so far supplied data, around *100,000 people have been vaccinated i*n Spain. That is 0.2% of the population, at the same level as Italy and Croatia, for example, but far from the 14.14% seen in Israel, according to the Our World in Data website, which is using government sources for its information._


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> 800,000 vaccinations in Spain? That would be more than any other EU country AFAIK. I'm pretty sure it's less than that,


Yes, you are right, see the article quoted in post 21


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

The Moderna vaccine has received emergency authorisation from the EMA today, as hoped.









La Comisión Europea autoriza el uso de la vacuna de Moderna contra el coronavirus


La vacuna de la farmacéutica Moderna contra el coronavirus ya puede administrarse en todos los países de la Unión Europea. La Agencia Europea del Medicamento (EMA) ha dado en la ma




www.elmundo.es





This is what the German Health Minister had to say, from the Guardian's live Coronavirus feed (he expects the first delivery of the Moderna vaccine next week):-

"Germany has asked an independent expert panel for advice on whether to allow a delay in administering the second dose to make scarce supplies go further, after a similar move by Britain last week.
“My impression is that it makes a lot of sense, especially with these sensitive issues, where trust and reliability are important, that we stick to the approval,” Spahn told a news conference, adding that this was in line with the initial feedback he had received from the vaccination experts.
He also spoke out against mixing or switching between Covid-19 vaccines, which some nations are also considering to stretch scarce supplies.
Germany’s 83 million residents will receive more than 130m Covid-19 vaccine doses, enough for everybody who needs to receive the shots, Spahn said.
He said that he expects first deliveries of the vaccine developed by Moderna next week. The European Medicines Agency earlier on Wednesday approved the US drugmaker’s vaccine for emergency use."


----------



## timwip (Feb 27, 2017)

Lynn R said:


> The Moderna vaccine has received emergency authorisation from the EMA today, as hoped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read in this morning´s paper that on January 18 they were going to start vaccinating people with the Moderna vaccine in Asturias. I asked my wife about this and she said that she thought it was approved in Europe. Then I saw an article on the internet saying it was approved today. It seems weird how the health authorities not only knew it would be approved but also have procured a supply before it was even approved here.

My best friend in the US is a doctor, he was scheduled to receive the Pfizer vaccine before it was even approved in the United States. It seems like everyone knows about these approvals before they are even approved.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

timwip said:


> I read in this morning´s paper that on January 18 they were going to start vaccinating people with the Moderna vaccine in Asturias. I asked my wife about this and she said that she thought it was approved in Europe. Then I saw an article on the internet saying it was approved today. It seems weird how the health authorities not only knew it would be approved but also have procured a supply before it was even approved here.
> 
> My best friend in the US is a doctor, he was scheduled to receive the Pfizer vaccine before it was even approved in the United States. It seems like everyone knows about these approvals before they are even approved.


Worldwide, I don't think it's an unusual situation for a country to have acquired some stocks of a vaccine before they have received official approval for use. I read the other day that a vaccine (can't remember the name of it) had been approved for use in India but the Indian Government had already stockpiled 50 million doses of it. I suppose they are taking a gamble on the vaccines being approved and buying them in advance, rather than risk having to wait several weeks at least to get them after they have been approved. I have been reading for a couple of weeks at least that it was thought that the Moderna vaccine would receive EMA approval today, so if stocks were already on order again I don't see anything sinister in the authorities having plans in place to start administering it once they receive the first delivery.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Lynn R said:


> Worldwide, I don't think it's an unusual situation for a country to have acquired some stocks of a vaccine before they have received official approval for use. I read the other day that a vaccine (can't remember the name of it) had been approved for use in India but the Indian Government had already stockpiled 50 million doses of it. I suppose they are taking a gamble on the vaccines being approved and buying them in advance, rather than risk having to wait several weeks at least to get them after they have been approved. I have been reading for a couple of weeks at least that it was thought that the Moderna vaccine would receive EMA approval today, so if stocks were already on order again I don't see anything sinister in the authorities having plans in place to start administering it once they receive the first delivery.


I don't think it's unusual either, and it's not necessarily done because they know the vaccine is going to be approved, but it's a first come first served situation. If they don't pre order then there's no guarantee they'll get the stock when it is approved. It doesn't matter if the vaccines are approved in a week's time or a year's time; get that order in. Also it's (sometimes/ always, I don't know) pre paid which provides the manufacturers with the money needed to produce the doses needed.


----------

